# Would you buy a 5 year old 1.5 lb chihuahua?



## mcu (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi,

My brother in law, found someone selling a 5 year old chihuahua that is 1.5 lbs. He is having a hard time deciding wether to buy a pup or the 5 year old. 

Do they tend to have attitudes or harder time adjusting at 5 years old? Since its only 1.5 lbs will he even live until 12? He is also un-neutered.

All opinions welcomed


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Well....I wouldn't, only because I would hate to get a dog with issues I have no idea about. Plus 1.5 lb??? toooo small. Ivy is that size now at 4.5 months but i know she will get a bit bigger, but OMG she is tiny now. BTW does he know this person?

lori


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I wouldn't, because I think that is way too small for a healthy adult dog. I would guess that you'd be looking at a lot of health problems in the near future (or maybe now -- could that be why the people are selling him).
However, that being said, I hope someone takes him because I have a feeling he's not having a great life with people that are looking to get rid of him after 5 years!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I say only if he is willing and capable of taking care of him if he does have issues. I would like to see the little guy get a home where he is well taken care of though


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Honestly, I really doubt the dog is 1.5lbs. The smallest dog ever recorded was like 2lbs. I just think that some people like to exaggerate the smallness of their chis... I'd be willing to bet this dog is 4-5lbs 

Here's the link to the smallest dog:

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article719987.ece


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

I would not go near a i,5lb chihuahua it will have bad health problems.


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

I knew someone who had a very tiny chihuahuha , it died aged 6 after years of health problems . Why and how could someone rehome their baby after 5 years together?????????????????????????


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> Honestly, I really doubt the dog is 1.5lbs. The smallest dog ever recorded was like 2lbs. I just think that some people like to exaggerate the smallness of their chis... I'd be willing to bet this dog is 4-5lbs
> 
> Here's the link to the smallest dog:
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article719987.ece


I swear that dog is smaller than 1.5 lbs. Ivy is that size and is waaaaaaay bigger. I know she is only 4 months old right now, but that tiny poor dog in the pic looks ill! Ivy is very healthy and full of vinegar!!!!!! I wish I could get a pic of Ivy, but left my dang camera at my Mom and Dads. Might have to go pic it up.

Lori


----------



## mcu (Mar 3, 2008)

he's finally 3 lbs...not 1.5. He still is 5 lbs though. should he be concerned of the age at 3 lbs? His character was great even with a total strager. He felt so confy that he started humping him and his little red snake came out 

Is this fixable even if you get him neutered will his red thing keep on coming out since he is already 5 and been able to do it for a while?


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

Once the dog is that old even if you neuter them they will normaly continue to hump things now and then.


----------



## mcu (Mar 3, 2008)

what about mine at 1 year old? he doesn't hump yet, but his little red thing comes out for everything  My daughter and wife are totally grossed out...hehe

We always had female dogs. Once we neuter him, will he continue to get erections? will it be a couple times/year or all year round?


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I had a cocker that I didn't neuter until he was about 7 years old. Once he got fixed we never saw his pee-pee again, so hopefully it will stop.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi was neutered at 6 months and his snake comes out from time to time, LOL!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is Rylie when she was 1.5lbs. She was 12 or 13 weeks old here:










Seriously, a 1.5lb fullgrown dog is a TINY dog. People seriously underestimate how much their toy breeds weigh. The fact is, most full grown chihuahuas weigh between 4-6lbs. I've met so many owners who swear their chihuahua is a "2lb teacup," when their dog is really the size of Madison (who is still a small dog at 7lbs). 

Madison was neutered at 6 months old, and his lipstick still comes out from time to time. Haha.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I know you mentioned above that he ended up being 3lbs not 1.5 lbs but I thought I would add another example of size as well....

For another example...this is Chibi the day before I got him, he was 15 weeks and 1 lb 4 oz in these shots.



















Chibi is still pretty small at 2 lbs 6 oz (weighed him today) he is 9 months now and he looks much bigger than that with all of his fluff. I agree with the above though that most people exaggerate about size and this goes for both sides of the spectrum. I think my guys are pretty small but I have tons of people that constantly tell me that theirs at home are much smaller, I am sure that some may be telling the truth but the majority are prob. not. My late Great Dane Bailey was 185lbs and 39" at the withers and I constantly had people telling me they had bigger or knew of bigger?? He was above average in size as well, although I do know bigger but those are usually few and far between. I think there are alot of people out there that just have a personality where they feel they need to outdo everybody, or maybe no perception of size?


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

I would definitely buy the older dog, because every dog needs to be loved and cared for. and the older dogs are harder to place in kind homes.


----------

